# anyone from los angeles



## dchou1107

Just thought I would check to see if there are anyone on this forum from los angeles. I will be relocating next week to the UAE. Also looking for some good pickup basketball or basketball leagues to play in along with some regular golfing groups


----------



## DubaiATC

I haven't lived in SoCal since the late 1990's, but I spent about 15 years in San Diego, Orange County and Los Angeles. You ever eat at the Encounter restaurant at LAX? I love that place!


----------



## dchou1107

Encounter is a fun place. So.cal has changed dramatically since the late 90's


----------



## Jynxgirl

Where will you be living? 

And no, not from los angeles. Texas  But we have enough of your people in texas to almost call it the expat location for Californians


----------



## dchou1107

currently staying at the beach rotana. Need to find some weekend activities. any ideas??


----------



## Bon Bon

Im not frm LAX,but have lived there for 2 yrs,cousins and family are there.
Cant wait for second visit there


----------



## Jynxgirl

dchou1107 said:


> currently staying at the beach rotana. Need to find some weekend activities. any ideas??


Kind of vague ??? I think ones weekend activity depends on what they like to do... unless you are british and then it means go to the bar


----------

